# ασχημονία



## Ambrose (Oct 4, 2008)

Υπάρχει λέξη ασχημονία; Στο ΛΚΝ βλέπω ρήμα ασχημονώ και ουσιαστικό ασχημία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2008)

Το _ασχημονώ_ βγαίνει από τον *ασχήμονα* (_ο ασχήμων_), από τον οποίο βγαίνει και η *ασχημοσύνη*. *Ασχημονίες υπάρχουν μόνο στο ίντερνετ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 4, 2008)

Μάλιστα, γι' αυτό κάπως μου φαινόταν. Πάντως, την ασχημονία την πετυχαίνω σποραδικά στον τύπο εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια.


----------

